# A rescue...what more can I say.



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Miniature Pinschers Rescued from Puppy Mill 

Good Dog Animal Rescue and Companion Animal Protection Society Rescue 62 Dogs in Riverside, CA


Sixty two Miniature Pinschers were rescued from a substandard breeding facility in Riverside, California on March 3rd 2009. The puppy mill was operated by Linda Smith, who claims to have been "breeding champion Min Pins for twenty eight years." The dogs were rescued by Good Dog Animal Rescue with the assistance of the Companion Animal Protection Society (CAPS) after an undercover investigation revealed evidence of animal cruelty and severe neglect at the Riverside home of Linda Smith. 

The dogs had been living in filthy and inhumane conditions and the Riverside Animal Control has admitted to "an open case on Linda Smith for years." Field Commander Rita Gutierrez told CAPS West Coast Director Carole Raphaelle Davis that the kennels of Linda Smith had been inspected as recently as February 25th and that Linda smith had passed the inspection. Gutierrez also admitted that as a general rule, she gives her cases a "heads up" before she sends officers in for an inspection, "in order to keep people on their toes." She stated she had given "heads up" notice to Linda Smith routinely. CAPS questions this tactic as it only encourages animal abusers to hide evidence when given prior knowledge of lawful entrance to the property by the authorities. Many of the dogs had been crudely debarked at home, a painful and dangerous procedure that keeps the dogs from making sounds when barking.

"Having assisted the rescue, I can only describe it this way: Silence of the Lambs. The stench was eye-stinging. The dogs were crammed into overcrowded runs and cages and were living on a carpet of feces, eating and drinking out of buckets filled with feces and urine. Their nails were grown into their foot pads, their mouths are in advanced stages of gum disease, many having lost all their teeth. The dogs were infested with fleas and were being eaten alive by ticks. They have never seen a vet. This is clearly an actionable case of animal abuse and we are outraged by the laissez-faire attitude of Riverside Animal Care and Control. The remaining twenty animals must be removed from Smith immediately and she must be charged." - Carole Raphaelle Davis, CAPS West Coast Director and author of "The diary of Jinky, Dog of a Hollywood Wife."

"It's a nightmare for these poor dogs. After we rescue them, and spend one-on-one time with them, they really just want to be a pet; they don't want to be a machine. They don't want to be stuck in a crate for the rest of their lives; they want to play with a tennis ball. Before you buy a dog, whether it be from a breeder, the Internet or a puppy store, don't judge a book by its cover because you don't get to see - all you see is 'cute puppy.' But if you saw the parents like I see the parents when I do rescues, it doesn't make the puppies so cute anymore." - Chance White, Founder of Good Dog Animal Rescue
www.gooddoganimalrescue.com


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

:crying 2: :crying: :crying 2: :crying: those poor babies


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:smcry: I bet that Guiterrez is getting kick backs from all of those puppy millers. Totally gross and disgusting. They should both be jailed.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried finding out more about this on the internet. All I can find are the same or similar articles on a couple of blogs. How does a private group rescue so many dogs from one breeder?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 19 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748178


> :smcry: I bet that Guiterrez is getting kick backs from all of those puppy millers. Totally gross and disgusting. They should both be jailed.[/B]


One has to wonder, doesn't one, how the poor things could go downhill so quickly if she had just "passed" an inspection on Feb. 25 unless it wasn't 2009. Horrible!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.caps-web.org/

This is Companion Animal Protection Society. They have helped me with an investigation before and posted this link with pictures of the Min Pins.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smcry: Thats terrible, Marsha :smcry:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: Poor little doggies. It's a shame that the local animal control could have already stopped the suffering & chose not to.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I can say from experience that trying to get an inspection done is extremely hard!!! It's amazing and shameful.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 21 2009, 04:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749049


> I can say from experience that trying to get an inspection done is extremely hard!!! It's amazing and shameful.[/B]



But isn't that part of their purpose?! Why should we pay taxes that help support these programs if they aren't going to do anything and worse yet, might be taking kick backs. We all know how most government agencies operate. It is a shame and disgusting.


----------

